# I don't even know where to go from here.



## Shaina

I am in complete disbelief that any of this is real. I've been crying for over 10 hours, and I can't stop. I need to get this out and hear some nice things... I don't handle things like this well.

A week ago, my dad flew out to Arizona (we are in Colorado) to go out to the hospital there, as he has been really sick and the hospitals here have pretty much given up figuring out what was wrong. We own some property where we're at, so he left the dogs here with food and water, and my brother came up daily to check on the dogs and make sure all was okay. I know to many people this may seem irresponsible allowing them outdoor access, but in this area it's normal... the yard is fully secured.

When my dad came back home Monday, his black lab Molly was acting strange. She didn't come to see him, she just layed around. The next day, he called me asking if he should take her to the vet, as she had been puking and not eating and just not being herself. I told him absolutely I would. He took her to the vet and the vet for some reason didn't feel the need to run a blood test, prescribed some bland food and sent him on his way. Our American Eskimo, Bo, also started acting very strangely. He was a nerve bag anyway, so not to see him for a few days was pretty normal as he let himself outside and then would hang out under the bed during the day. 

Today, Molly still hasn't been eating. My dad took her back to the vet as she hasn't ate or drank anything in almost a week. The vet FINALLY ran blood work, and found that her kidneys are only at 20% function. My dad called me and told me, and the vet told him that our only real option is to put her down. I was originally supposed to work tomorrow, but I drove down to be with him and see her for the last time. When I got here, I went up with her on the bed and she wagged her tail a little bit, but she has this sad look... she doesn't feel right at all. She will not eat ANYTHING... I brought some raw from work and looks like she wants to get sick just looking at it. We've tried everything... she will not eat or drink. 

I asked my dad about Bo, and he said he was under the bed. I looked under, and there he was... but he wouldn't come out. This was also pretty normal for him. I grabbed his paw, and he didn't move. I grabbed the front two and pulled him out, and his body just drug behind him. He didn't even try to move. I noticed blood on him, which we are assuming he threw up. His eyes were wide and it looked like he couldn't blink. He was breathing very hard and I could tell he wasn't going to make it any further. Earlier today he was walking around the yard, and my dad said that even though he looked sick, he wasn't acting nearly what Molly was. 

At 9:00 this evening, we had to take Bo into town to get him put down. By the time we were ready for it, his tongue was blue and we needed to rush the nurse to simply let him go. We couldn't stand seeing him suffer anymore. 

VCA didn't charge us for the euthanasia and made it much easier than I thought it'd be... but I have been bawling and vomiting all day, and I can barely think straight. Knowing that we have to do this again tomorrow with Molly is terrible... she is only acting lethargic, but it seems cruel to make her live as long as she isn't on the verge of death. There is no helping her, and it hurts.

Molly is only 5, and Bo was only 6. They were both completely healthy, happy dogs and now they are both losing their lives. We are not even sure how or why... we believe they may have gotten into some antifreeze, which, if that is the case, there's nothing we could have done. My dad blames himself, which I would do in that situation as well... but it was nobodys fault. I held Bo as they put him down. I've never seen such a ready to go face in my life. We knew it had to be done, but that doesn't make it any less difficult of a choice. I don't think he would have made it through the night.

I have a son out of an accidental litter we had with Molly shortly after we got her. She was going to be put down that day after she bit a child. We're trying to look at this as a positive in that light; she got 3 more years with us than she was going to get before. 

They were both great dogs. We cared for them so much, and it is really hard to let go.

Please, please.... ALWAYS be aware of what your dogs can get into. This is absolutely the hardest thing I have ever had to deal with. Don't let it happen to you. I really don't know how to get over this. I just don't.


----------



## Lucy Dog

I'm really sorry for your loss. 

At the very least, hopefully this whole ordeal is a lesson learned. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## dazedtrucker

OMG. I am SOOOOOOOOO sorry 
:hugs:
I can understand, I had a litter that got Parvo. My 2 longcoats I was keeping both died in my arms at the vet 3 days apart @ 4 months old. There is nothing as horribly painful as losing a beloved. I was an absolute WRECK for over a month....
However, I am still here  This too shall pass, time and only time will heal your pain. 
It has been 10 years. I still look at Axel, and he reminds me of my Shiloh & Grace. He is so much like them. I love him all the more because of that, BUT, I still have that nagging anxiety. (I'm sure its a little post traumatic stress) that "OMG, what on earth will I do if anything happened to him?" I ADORE this guy, and it SCARES me...and I love on him, and kiss him, and tell him what a great lil pup he is every day.
Live and learn. We are only human. I also lost a dog in the throws of a nasty divorce when I hired a woman to stay at my home and look after him while I was at work, I screwd up, cause the bitch neglected him, and when I found out what was going on, he had "vanished".
Moral of this story....when life stretches you to the limit, no matter how hard you try to care of "everything", while dealing with bigger badder things, YOU ARE ONLY HUMAN. Keep on cryin, stay busy, and time will ease the pain. I am so sorry. I have a great son in Ft Collins, and I'm not far either...PM me if you would like to get together or just talk or need a shoulder to cry on. I feel your pain, and just would love to give you a hug for real. (I know that may sound cheesey n weird, but dammit I needed 1 when I was there, who cares what folks think).
My neighbor came over when I was bawling on my porch, with a 5th of JD, and sat with me almost all day sippin the whiskey...LOL! She was a sweety, and I hardly knew her...just saw I'd been on my porch cryin all day, and came to see what was wrong....
Bless you......contact me if you wanna talk, I'm here. (I work nites is y I'm here at this hour, LOL!)


----------



## shilohsmom

I don't mean in any way to offer false hope but there is a drug that is used for kidney failure...crud, I have it saved on my WORK computer...I'm sure someone here knows it....its something like epiquin???something like there...theres actually a few drugs but this one MAYBE it would help. I might have it here...I'll be right back..


----------



## Shaina

Anything that could help her would be wonderful. Weve been forcing her water and I gave her some high calorie supplement last night, but we cant force her to live. We are doing everything we can... she just wont eat. :/


----------



## Wolfiesmom

I am so sorry for your loss! How devastating! ((hugs))


----------



## shilohsmom

Ok, get on the phone with your Vet and ask about two drugs:
Epakitin and Azodyl. They are put out by Vetoquinol. I'm having problems posting this (I think they are moving this post as I write) but will keep trying. Not sure if it will help but worth a try. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I'm so sorry. Hindsight is 20/20 and I don't mean to beat you up, I just want to mention for the benefit of others reading your post how important it is to be an advocate for your dog. The vet really should have run blood work, and when you notice clear signs that something isn't right you sometimes have to insist. I don't know if quick action could have saved either one of them if the problem had been identified sooner, but even if not, you might have some peace of mind that no stone was left unturned.

I know what it's like to lose young dogs, I lost two back to back at 4 years old, and even knowing I did everything I possibly could to save them, there are still always regrets, there's still always a lingering "what if" at the back of the mind. I'm so glad that my vet is aware how in tune I am with my dogs. He trusts me that if I say something isn't right, even if the symptoms seem fairly minor, he listens to me and takes it seriously. When Dena got sick her only symptoms were that she seemed mopey and didn't finish her dinner. It was enough to concern me because it was out of character, and my concern was enough for my vet to run blood tests. I would have asked him to if he hadn't suggested it, but I was glad that I didn't need to. 

Best wishes for Molly, I truly hope something can be done for her.


----------



## shilohsmom

Also ask about Vit K. I know when Eli was poisioned he was put on that. FYI, eff. July 1st they have changed the make up of rodent poisions and they're no longer able to treat it with Vit K. Is the dog urinating? What color is it?


----------



## Shaina

We have gotten opinions from multiple vets on her outcome, and all recommend putting her down sooner rather than later. With antifreeze poisoning, I guess there is absolutely nothing you can do. The test had come back negative for it on Friday, but considering she started acting strange on Monday, that's not a surprise. It is really hard to do this. I mixed up some raw food with water and force fed her, and after she seemed peppier and walked around the yard for a few minutes wagging her tail. I haven't seen her urinate, but she has been inside most of the time and goes out as she pleases. The problem is, she looks like she could get better at any minute. She is acting better today than she was last night. But we're being told by multiple vets that there is no way she is going to make it. Bo was different - when I got here, I KNEW immediately there was absolutely no way he could make it through the night. She is still happy, she still can jump up and down from the bed, still wags her tail and can walk up a steep hill in our yard.. how is that not treatable? I honestly don't get it. I don't know if it's fair to Molly to keep her alive when we're being told that she will die the same way Bo would have. We caused her to suffer, and if all we are doing is putting off her death as long as she APPEARS okay... I just don't know.

I looked up the medication you'd recommended - the issue is, she won't eat anything. Powders for foods and such make sense, but she won't eat or drink ANYTHING willingly. I'm not sure how to change that.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Many, many years ago my dog's bf got into some antifreeze. He and my dog (for safe measure, since they were always together) got checked into the vet hospital. They both were hooked up on IVs and I really have no idea what else was done (this was 20+ years ago) and my dog was released after a night and her buddy was released after a second night in the hospital. They both survived. 

Do you have a vet school or emergency hospital nearby? I would certainly try to save your remaining dog. They can give the vitamin K and whatever else via IV. Your dog will also need fluids to flush out her system. She will undoubtedly have to stay in the hospital for several days. She may still have permanent damage but you'd be surprised at how long an animal can survive with a low kidney function. 

My cat has CRF and has had it for 2.5 years. She is 19 years old. She went from stage 4 to stage 3 of CRF. I do need to give her SubQ fluids at home sometimes but that's no big deal. 

It's really, really worth trying to save her!


----------



## Shaina

We do not have a vet nearby - were up in the mountains currently and it is about 45 minutes to a vet. She was on an IV all day yesterday so her system was flushed. I just don't get it - if there IS hope, why are we being told that there isn't? I can't just keep pushing my dad, who is already having a terrible time with this, to try supplements and everything else when vets are telling him it's worthless to even try - sigh.


----------



## BowWowMeow

In acute kidney failure the kidney function can't come back but there are things that can be done (like regular Sub Q fluids, which you can do at home) to support her. I think the vets are correct that she cannot recover but I think she can still have palliative care and may be able to live longer than you think. 

I would recommend joining this Yahoo group because the people on there will be a lot better informed. K9KIDNEYS : for owners of dogs with Kidney Disease

I learned a ton from the CRF yahoo group for cats.


----------



## Shaina

Off to the E Vet again. Ill let you guys know what happens.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Shaina said:


> Off to the E Vet again. Ill let you guys know what happens.


Good luck! Ask to buy SubQ fluid to administer at home (they will show you how). Also, I can give you some ideas for getting her to eat. Slippery elm or pepcid helps with the nausea.


----------



## shilohsmom

I'm having an awful time trying to stay connected to the Internet. It sounds like your off to the Vet. I'm really just not convienced its antifreeze....did anyone see it pooled somewhere? I guess I shouldn't speculate, I just hope you get a better outcome than you expect. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your babe. I do understand that in some places you don't have much of a choice when it comes to Vets.

And Ruth, you are right on target. I wanted to post that myself but am glad you beat me to it. With fluids, etc this baby might have a chance. And if a dog won't eat you can force meds down their throats.

I'm so sorry for all that you and your Father are going through.

With lots of prayers,
Rosa


----------



## BR870

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry. Hindsight is 20/20 and I don't mean to beat you up, I just want to mention for the benefit of others reading your post *how important it is to be an advocate for your dog. The vet really should have run blood work, and when you notice clear signs that something isn't right you sometimes have to insist.* I don't know if quick action could have saved either one of them if the problem had been identified sooner, but even if not, you might have some peace of mind that no stone was left unturned.
> 
> I know what it's like to lose young dogs, I lost two back to back at 4 years old, and even knowing I did everything I possibly could to save them, there are still always regrets, there's still always a lingering "what if" at the back of the mind. I'm so glad that my vet is aware how in tune I am with my dogs. He trusts me that if I say something isn't right, even if the symptoms seem fairly minor, he listens to me and takes it seriously. When Dena got sick her only symptoms were that she seemed mopey and didn't finish her dinner. It was enough to concern me because it was out of character, and my concern was enough for my vet to run blood tests. I would have asked him to if he hadn't suggested it, but I was glad that I didn't need to.
> 
> Best wishes for Molly, I truly hope something can be done for her.


This... Truly this. 

I know my vet thinks I am crazy. But we would likely still be thinking Abbie's limp was from Pano instead of a fragmented coronoid process if I had not insisted that we do an XRay.

Vets don't live with your dog, and they don't have the connection that we do. If you know in your gut that something is wrong, its usually because it is...

OP, I am very sorry.


----------



## selzer

I am sorry, hoping the other one is ok. So sad for you and your dad.


----------



## DaveWallerCB

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shaina

Well, the vet was a flop. We ran blood tests, BUN levels are off the charts and the crea?? levels are also high. The vet considers it a lost cause, but we got some fluids to give at home and will continue loving her and doing all we can for her until her quality of life becomes affected. I wish there was more we could do. The vet claimed there was no medication to lower the levels, but looking online I saw some that causes the dog to urinate more? Sigh. Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## shilohsmom

I'm so sorry. I do believe the meds that I mentioned do lower those levels but theres likely lots more that I don't know about. I'm sorry.


----------



## shilohsmom

If Molly is still alive I believe there is hope. The BUN can be off the charts but its the crea....(I can't remember the word either right now) that can be high and still have hope. I can try to find Eli's bloodwork but I'll likely not be able to get on line again...(my connection is especially awful today) But if you post those numbers I'm sure someone can help you. Don't give up!


----------



## shilohsmom

By the way, check out those meds I mentioned again, they do lower these levels.


----------



## Shaina

The vet told me it only effects chronic renal failure, not acute, which I argued over. Her BUN is over 140mg/dL which is as high as the machine reads, creatinine is at 15.3 mg/dL. Normal BUN is between 10 and 26, CREA is 0.5 through 1.3.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Those levels are definitely high but I think you're doing the right thing. It's the Creatine that matters the most. What was her phosphorous level? 

Can you assist feed her? That's what I did with Cleo when she was really sick. Probiotics are also helpful and as I said earlier, either pepcid or slippery elm (which is somewhat nutritive) help with the nausea. 

Join that yahoo group. I truly believe the people on there will be able to give you better guidance than we can.


----------



## sparra

BUN=Blood Urea Nitrogen
CREA=Creatinine 

Really if anything can be done she needs to stay on I/V fluids until both of these levels are near normal (this can take a week or more OR just won't happen at all)
We have had dogs on i/v fluids for a week or more to stimulate the kidneys to work again and in some cases it does work.
The urea and creatinine will make her feel very sick....so she probably won't want to eat and sometimes they can start vomiting as well.
If the vets are not even putting her on I/V fluids for a length of time then they really must think the kidneys are beyond functioning at any level again.
If you decide you want to really give it a go then she needs those I/V fluids as without them her system won't get rid of the build up of BUN and CREA and she will feel very ill.
I really feel for you during this time......especially loosing Bo as well....


----------



## phgsd

I just wanted to share that there IS hope. A few years ago my JRT refused to eat (and threw up the little he did manage to eat) or drink and was acting very lethargic and depressed. I brought him into the vet right away because it was so unusual for him. The vet ran bloodwork and his kidneys were failing - I don't remember the exact values, but they were pretty bad. The vet was not optimistic that he'd pull through, but we tried. He was given something to soothe his stomach and IV and sub-Q fluids. It took a few days but he did perk up after a day or two and was obviously feeling much better. It's been at least 3 years and he is still just fine.

We never figured out what happened to cause the kidney failure. The dogs are in the house and he was never left loose unsupervised. We think he may have found a pill that someone in the house may have dropped, since he is a vaccuum and could have inhaled it. But that was just our best guess.

Anyway...I hope Molly can pull through!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

How much does she weigh? Did they tell you how much of the SubQs to give at a time? And I assume you should give them 2-3 times a day? I also agree that her best chance is to stay hooked up to an IV but at least this might help her a little.


----------



## wolfstraum

Antifreeze crystalizes the kidneys. I worked in a small animal hosptial and we had a Dal in that we worked on trying to save - we didn't....

A year ago, a friends Whippet, Labx and Weim were exposed to a spilled bottle of antifreeze....friend is a medical professional and has lots of veterinary experience/exposure....she got them to an urgi-care immediately...they were on IV drugs and fluids 24 hours a day for several days, and she shuttled them between her regular vet and the Urgicare for several days....she did save all three, but they would treated quickly and she spent thousands of dollars...

Lee


----------



## Shaina

She is 95lbs. If the vets had faith that putting her through IV treatment would save her, we would do it.. however, it has been in her system for over a WEEK now. It killed Bo within two days of showing symptoms of any sort of wrong. We had no idea what it could even be until yesterday. The fact is, we can't afford to put her through a weeks worth of over night care with an e vet, which they estimated at least five grand, if the vets dont even see her making it through. All we can do is pray that we're doing the right thing for her... I hope that doesnt make us look like bad owners. She has gotten at least $600 in care thus far and nobody has made her or us feel any more confident.  I brought home one liter of fluid which will last until Monday, and we will buy more if we think she has a fighting chance.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Ok, so how much of the SubQs did they recommend you give her at a time and how often to administer them?


----------



## Shaina

When she taught me how to do it, she used the whole liter and did it all at once. I was thinking about splitting it into two tomorrow, as I have two needles.


----------



## BowWowMeow

How did she seem after she got the liter today? Did it perk her up at all?


----------



## Shaina

No, it didnt. She perks up when her leash is grabbed and she is out walking around. I may take her out by the lake tomorrow and see if that helps her mood, though I know her being happier doesnt mean shes healthier. She did poop and pass a small amount of urine after the vet visit, but then slept the ride home in the car and has been laying in my dads bed since. I feel were fighting a battle we cant win, but seeing her perk up when she goes out makes it very hard to give up.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I understand, I would feel the same way. I resurrected Cleo, my cat, from near death several times but none of those cases involved poison. 

I hope she will rest easy tonight and that you can spend some quality time together tomorrow. If you divide the fluids in half tomorrow then I would work hard to get liquid into her some other way. 

They say that kidney failure is tiring but not painful. 

Wishing you a restful night too.


----------



## sparra

Shaina said:


> She is 95lbs. If the vets had faith that putting her through IV treatment would save her, we would do it.. however, it has been in her system for over a WEEK now. It killed Bo within two days of showing symptoms of any sort of wrong. We had no idea what it could even be until yesterday. The fact is, we can't afford to put her through a weeks worth of over night care with an e vet, which they estimated at least five grand, if the vets dont even see her making it through. All we can do is pray that we're doing the right thing for her... I hope that doesnt make us look like bad owners. She has gotten at least $600 in care thus far and nobody has made her or us feel any more confident.  I brought home one liter of fluid which will last until Monday, and we will buy more if we think she has a fighting chance.


Completely understandable......this does not in ANY way make you a "bad owner" I will say $5000 just blows me away.....that is ridiculous
You seem to pay much more in the US for vet care than we do.
I worked in a specialist horse clinic and we didn't charge nearly that much to have a 500kg horse on fluids for a week and you can imagine how much fluids it takes for a horse.
Anyway thinking of you.....you know you can give the sub/cut fluids in different spots? So 1 litre is a lot to inject in the one spot so you can divvie it up a bit....but I am sure you know that already.


----------



## CMorton

I am so very sorry, losing one is hard enough, a second one just adds to the pain 
Thinking of you, things will be easier soon for you.


----------



## Redhawk

I think you're doing the right thing.

Don't give up until she also makes the decision that it's time to go, she is on the fence right now as to what she wants. She will let you know if she decides it is time to go.

Redhawk


----------



## Mom2Shaman

Prayers of strength for you all.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

I am so sorry for you loss; I can't even imagine how you must be feeling right now. I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## shilohsmom

I really can't help but to think she can be saved. I'm sure your right on target with the price of Urgent care and can see how that is just not an option. You regular Vet can probably supply what you need to keep the fluids going for awhile at a lot less money. I do understand the costs here...I really do and its especially hard when so many people are saving its hopeless. 

Maybe I"m wrong, I've been wrong before...but again, I can't help but to think you've both got a chance at beating this. How do we know its antifreeze? Did anyone ever see a pool of antifreeze? It could be another poison they got into. Doesn't antifreeze kill faster than this? 

Keep with what you are doing. Not sure but theres that Science Diet ID that they put Shoshi on after she bloated....I think that was suppose to be easiest on the organs after they began to work again. Not sure if that would help here. Others can chime in on that. 

I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers all day. 

Rosa


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

shilohsmom said:


> How do we know its antifreeze? Did anyone ever see a pool of antifreeze? It could be another poison they got into. Doesn't antifreeze kill faster than this?


That's what I'm wondering too - are they just guessing based on the symptoms? If it were anti-freeze you'd be able to figure out how they got access to it, unless this was a deliberate effort to poison them by someone who planted it in the yard and the dogs licked it all up. Is there a car parked on the property that could have leaked anti-freeze?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Will be keeping you and all involved in my prayers.


----------



## BowWowMeow

It seems clear that it's acute kidney failure from toxicity because it has affected both dogs. I'm not sure that at this point it matters what the cause was/is--without constant flushing of the kidneys it's inevitable that they will shut down. 

Here is some info on antifreeze poisoning: Antifreeze Poisoning

In terms of food: as someone else in this thread mentioned, kidney failure causes nausea and inappetence. Unfortunately, there is no magic food out there that will fix this problem. The affected individual simply refuses all food. You can assist feed but as the kidneys lose more function the body has more difficulty processing food so you can only do a little at a time and, because of all of the bile built up, the dog/cat will often throw up what you feed. That's why you need to coat the stomach with something first. 

I think all of this is just educations at this point; the OP is doing what she can do for her dog--keeping her comfortable and spending quality time with her. It sounds like even with aggressive care her chances of survival would be really slim.


----------



## Shaina

We did find a five gallon bucket that had a small amount of antifreeze in it that we didnt know was there - grass covered the top of the bucket so we didnt know. She wont eat anything, and weve tried everything. When weve force fed her she hasnt thrown it up, but Im not sure how much its helping versus making more waste in her blood.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Sorry to be blunt, but if there's no saving her and she's suffering... why are you keeping her alive?


----------



## robinhuerta

Paul.....I have the same (but completely saddening) thought...
I want to express my sympathy to the OP.....such a hard fence to be on.


----------



## Shaina

Weve been told that if shes lucky she could pull through but it was doubtful. As stated above, we chose to bring home subQ fluids and would try to comfort and love her until her quality of life decreased. Currently she is lethargic, but not suffering. In fact, I uploaded a video for you guys I just took at a lake nearby with her from about twenty minutes ago. She was playing fetch, bouncing around, and wagging her tail. How can you put a dog down when they are still so happy and full of life, even if youre told shes not going to live? The minute we see her in pain or lose that happiness we'll know it's time... but none of us are ready to let go yet. Ill post the video when I can hop on the laptop - this forim won't let me "paste" anything on my phone.


----------



## Shaina

Oh it let me!


----------



## BowWowMeow

I am so glad to see her enjoying herself. I agree with the OP: several times vets have recommended I put an animal down when they were still enjoying life and I declined. We really can't pass judgement unless it is our own dog and we are there. 

I hope Molly continues to have some good days.


----------



## Redhawk

You would be crazy to put that dog down at this time. If a time comes when she is obviously in a lot of pain constantly then you would need to reconsider, but unusual things do happen in life, sometimes you have to hope for that first. The medical field gives good stats, but they are still only statistics.

I will keep pulling for her, looks like she hasn't decided to give up the fight.

Redhawk


----------



## Shaina

Thank you. Granted, there are certainly more times where she is sleeping and not herself then there are her bouncing off the walls... but those moments where she is incredibly happy and full of life give us hope, and that's all we have right now. We are going to try the supplements that were recommended to us by users on here, up her fluids, keep taking her out on walks/to the lake, and may try a medication that is supposed to increase urination in dogs with kidney failure. We aren't giving up just yet, even if the odds are against us! I only wish we could have done more for Bo.


----------



## sparra

shilohsmom said:


> I really can't help but to think she can be saved. I'm sure your right on target with the price of Urgent care and can see how that is just not an option.
> Rosa


OP.....I am sorry if my post read like I was doubting you on how much you were quoted as that was not what I meant......I believe you.....I was just shocked at how much you were quoted

Agree she looks far too full of beans to make a decision just yet and her quality of life is still good.....I really hope she continues to feel happy and that you get a good outcome.


----------



## shilohsmom

Just checking in our little girl. So far so good. Perhaps the outing today will make her want a little more food (fingers and paws crossed). I forgot the exact statitics, but most of the time when kidney failure is discovered its when like 80% of the kidneys have already failed. Any many of those dogs go on for quite some time.

There's a couple of things you might want to try. Theres a super calorie gel....I don't know the name but I've sceen it at pet stores as well as purchased it from the Vet. There are also things that might stimulate the appetite, again from the above places. Maybe these things might help. If Ruth has suggested other things, go with her suggestion....I know for a fact she has pulled pets from the brink many times-animals I'm sure the Vets have given up on. 

Please keep us posted. I know you are doing everything you can to help your little girl. I also know how hard that is and were all very proud of you. One things for sure, IF nothing works you will know you have given her the best chance you could have.


----------



## Shaina

Hehe... I've been forcing her the high calorie supplements  She is 95lbs, certainly an overweight dog, so fortunately she's got quite a bit to live off of for the time being. I've been mixing either the wet food given to us by the vet or K9 Kraving Raw food with some fish oil and high calorie supplement, making it watery with water, and force feeding her some. She threw up the wet food today, but that was the first I'd seen her vomit. We gave her some pepcid earlier and I gave her some pepto after she puked. She is doing alright for the time being, not dehydrated. My mom is going to try to come back from Arizona if we see any hope for her so that she may be monitored while my dad is at work - I live a few hours away, I've just been here to help him through this time. I will certainly keep you all updated.

About being doubted - I don't take any comments, negative or positive, as any more than that. I know that there is never a right or wrong answer when it comes to something like this. I expected much more harsh comments about how this was all our fault for neglecting to make sure the house was proofed of any and all poisions - thank you all for not going to that level.


----------



## selzer

This is a tough road that you are traveling. I hope she pulls through. I am thinking the other dog ate more of the stuff, than this one, maybe.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Will you be staying there longer?

Here's my bag of tricks:

From a health food store:
Nux Vomica (for nausea) -- buy the 30c pillules, administer as often as needed
Slippery Elm (for nausea and it's also nutritive) -- buy the powder (easiest to administer) or the capsules

B12 shot from the vet (may help with appetite) 
SubQs 3 times a day
Use tuna water (get salt free tuna in water and dump out some of the original liquid and add filtered water) or chicken water or any flavored water you can to get some liquids into her. You can also use a syringe but be very careful. 

Amino B Plex HomeVet Online Store This helps stimulate their appetites. 

Avoid beef and stick with chicken and fish (easier for the kidneys to process) 
You can google kidney diets and see what comes up but I would cook some stuff up and puree it and hand feed her multiple times a day. 

What was the canned food that made her throw up? 

Keep a notebook and write everything down.

Good luck!


----------



## shilohsmom

Shaina said:


> Hehe... I've been forcing her the high calorie supplements  She is 95lbs, certainly an overweight dog, so fortunately she's got quite a bit to live off of for the time being. I've been mixing either the wet food given to us by the vet or K9 Kraving Raw food with some fish oil and high calorie supplement, making it watery with water, and force feeding her some. She threw up the wet food today, but that was the first I'd seen her vomit. We gave her some pepcid earlier and I gave her some pepto after she puked. She is doing alright for the time being, not dehydrated. My mom is going to try to come back from Arizona if we see any hope for her so that she may be monitored while my dad is at work - I live a few hours away, I've just been here to help him through this time. I will certainly keep you all updated.
> 
> About being doubted - I don't take any comments, negative or positive, as any more than that. I know that there is never a right or wrong answer when it comes to something like this. I expected much more harsh comments about how this was all our fault for neglecting to make sure the house was proofed of any and all poisions - thank you all for not going to that level.


Well I hope your Mom is packing her bags soon  I STILL believe this little girl is going to make it through and be a part of your family for many years to come. You'll remain in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## shilohsmom

This one hits close to home, as Firestone is not very far from where I live at. Very sad... I couldn't even begin to imagine what these people must be going through.

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/28864761/detail.html 
__________________

I just happened to notice your post under Current affairs just days before this (see above). Maybe your dogs were a victim of poisioning??? Just a thought since you mentioned it wasn't far from you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Just read the post.I hope Molly continues to show more energy and continues to play in the lake.I had one experience w/ antifreeze w/ our rescue cat Mouser but a totally fifferent situation.I guess one important thing to remember its a continium and Molly may be at thje one that is serious but recoverable. My prayers and thoughts are withyou and your beautiful girl.I just readd the thread and I hope everything just gets better w/Miss Molly.


----------



## Shaina

Yeah, poisoning was one of our first thoughts too. The weird thing is that we have two papillions as well, and they are both healthy. So, if it was poisoning, the small dogs may have not gotten any, as the big ones were quicker? I dont know. At this point were more so trying to just get her better rather than figure out what happened - shes been sick for a week officially today, and hasnt been getting any better or any worse. Were going to make another trip to town today now that stores are open and get her what was recommended to see if any of it helps.


----------



## shilohsmom

I'm with you, just thought it was one more thing to consider. Fingers and paws still crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## shilohsmom

Any updates this morning?


----------



## shilohsmom

No word yet?


----------



## Shaina

We had to put Molly down this afternoon. She started laying outside in random places (under a trailer, by the fire pit) and would refuse to come in. She knew it was her time and we couldnt make her live like that anymore.

Hopefully her and Bo can rest easy and forgive us. Thank you all for your support.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I'm so sorry. Please take good care of yourself.


----------



## selzer

I am so sorry.


----------



## shilohsmom

I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## sparra

I am so sorry....R.I.P Molly and Bo.


----------



## Jburt

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## vickip9

Shaina said:


> She is 95lbs. If the vets had faith that putting her through IV treatment would save her, we would do it.. however, it has been in her system for over a WEEK now. It killed Bo within two days of showing symptoms of any sort of wrong. We had no idea what it could even be until yesterday. The fact is, we can't afford to put her through a weeks worth of over night care with an e vet, which they estimated at least five grand, if the vets dont even see her making it through. All we can do is pray that we're doing the right thing for her... I hope that doesnt make us look like bad owners. She has gotten at least $600 in care thus far and nobody has made her or us feel any more confident.  I brought home one liter of fluid which will last until Monday, and we will buy more if we think she has a fighting chance.



Do you have a regular vet nearby that could keep her on I/V's during the day? I recently had to do something similar after my boy ate raisins. The cost to keep them at the ER vet for 24 hours straight is OUTRAGEOUS! I was looking at $1,000 per 24 hours. However, at my regular vet, they kept him on I/V's all day long for only about $150 a day. I took him to the ER vet the first night, but after that, just took him to my regular vet for the next 3 days. You might be surprised what additional I/V fluids could do. In addition to the medications that were mentioned in an earlier reply. Plus, if the dog has made it a week already, there might be hope. I would recommend trying additional I/V fluids, the medications mentioned earlier, and see if that helps bring her kidney functions back to a more normal level.


----------



## vickip9

vickip9 said:


> Do you have a regular vet nearby that could keep her on I/V's during the day? I recently had to do something similar after my boy ate raisins. The cost to keep them at the ER vet for 24 hours straight is OUTRAGEOUS! I was looking at $1,000 per 24 hours. However, at my regular vet, they kept him on I/V's all day long for only about $150 a day. I took him to the ER vet the first night, but after that, just took him to my regular vet for the next 3 days. You might be surprised what additional I/V fluids could do. In addition to the medications that were mentioned in an earlier reply. Plus, if the dog has made it a week already, there might be hope. I would recommend trying additional I/V fluids, the medications mentioned earlier, and see if that helps bring her kidney functions back to a more normal level.


Well darn..  I hadn't gotten all the way through the thread when I posted my previous reply. But now that I have, I saw the outcome. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## wolfstraum

It is not true that there is nothing to do....but it can be horrendously expensive - running into thousands of dollars per dog...a friends Lab and Weim got into it accidently - and she spent nearly $6k on them - BUT she figured out within HOURS of when they got the antifreeze....

It could have been that the antifreeze had too long to do damage before they were found....I am so sorry to hear how sick they were....
I hate to say it...but if dogs were left alone for days....I would wonder if someone did this intentionally....??? There are rotten people around and dogs left alone could have been targeted....

:rip:

Lee


----------



## fuzzybunny

This is an old thread from 2011 in case that was missed.


----------



## Sunflowers

wolfstraum said:


> I hate to say it...but if dogs were left alone for days....I would wonder if someone did this intentionally....??? There are rotten people around and dogs left alone could have been targeted....
> 
> :rip:
> 
> Lee


No, there was a bucket of antifreeze on the property, concealed by grass.

This is a very old thread.


----------

